# Lohnt sich Inschriftenkunde noch?



## SonneMond (31. Juli 2009)

Ich grüße euch, 

lohnt es sich noch in der jetzigen Zeit den beruf inschriftenkunde anzufangen?

oder meint ihr, das es schonzuviele haben. und wird mit dem neuen patch eigentlich der beruf erweitert, also verbessert?

ich hoffe auf normale antworten.

vielen dank schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (31. Juli 2009)

Also server Sen'jin lohnt sich so lala 

großes geld -> nein 

150g pro glyphenbuch manchmal keine vorhanden ... 

glyphen werden z.T. von leuten zum skillen genutzt und als abfallprodukt ... fuer 1g im ah vertickt ... 

Zeit/Nutzen -> gering 

du brauchst ja ca 3 Monate um alles zu lernen + ne menge gold für glyphenbücher oder mats für forschung. Zudem .. sind die glyphenbücher grün .. was den nachteil bringt ... das wenn du rnd raids machst z.B. seltenheitsstufe "rare" gesetzt ... jeder die looten kann und firstneed keine rolle spielt 

so long

edit:

erweitert/verbessert:
- es kommen glaub wenn ich noch richtig im bilde bin 1/2 lowlvl glyphen dazu
- eine für feral druiden 
- da ferals generfed werden aber eher keine gewinnaussicht
- die schulterverzauberung wird gebuffed wie die stats aller berufe ... soweit ich weiss
- die illusionskarte wird gebuffed was nicht schlecht ist ... somit sind nun alle 4 karten von sinn was vorher nicht der fall war (aber kosten/nutzen  von dunkelmondkarten ist immer relativ)


----------



## SonneMond (1. August 2009)

vielen dank für deine antwort




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isthos (5. August 2009)

Huhu...
Ich finde schon das es sich lohnt.
Ich kaufe immer im Auktionhaus Nordend Kräuter für maximal 15g/Stack die ich dann wiederum Mahle und daraus Dunkelmondkarten herstelle.
Gestern zB hatte ich für 600g Mats gekauft, was für 12 Karten reichte. Davon waren 5 Adlige die ich dann für 2600g verkauft habe. Also 2000 Gewinn gemacht.
Mit den Adligen ist aber halt so ne "Glückssache"...
Gruß Isthos


----------



## Pacmaniacer (5. August 2009)

Wenn du kein Bock hast Söhne Hodirs auch ehrfürchtig zu bringen ja
Wenn du viel Kräuter farmst machste mit den Karten auch gut Geld

Ansonsten hatte ich mir damals mehr von dem Beruf erhofft^^


----------



## laguun (5. August 2009)

also ich verdiene am tag nur mit glyphen ohne karten oder so min 600 g bis 1500g . auf unseren server spielen viele ihre twinks und kaufen die glyphen wie verrückt.geringe herstellungskosten (ca 2-5 s) und gewinn pro glyphe ca 7-50 g


----------



## koolt (16. August 2009)

Ich finde es lohnt sich nicht. Ich hab nen Skill von 230 und keiner kauft Glyphen. Ich stell die immer ein paar mal ins AH, bekomm sie wieder und verkauf die dann NPC. Ich überleg ob ich die Kräuter lieber verkaufen soll.


----------



## sljnx (16. August 2009)

ich mach auch so um die 400-700g am tag (~160 glyphen im ah).
man muss halt schon en paar glyphen zur auswahl haben um an die für die 25-50g glyphen zu kommen (hab jetzt aber erst 80% aller glyphen).
glyphenbücher sind bei uns grade so ~120g im ah.


----------



## fre_k (18. August 2009)

Kommt draufan von welcher Seite du "lohnt es sich" betrachtst.

Vom Gold her?
-Jein. Du kannst schon auch viel Gold machen, jedoch mit mehr Einsatz als z.b. mit einem anderen Beruf.
-Juwelier oder Alchemist wird dir da sicher mehr bringen.

Vom Persönlichen nutzen?
-Naaja, die Schulterverzauberungen sind nice, haben jedoch auch nicht mehr Bonis als alle anderen Berufe.
-Verzauberer, Juwe, Schmied oder Alchi find ich da schon besser.
vorallem Alchi reizt mich als starker Flask/Tränke konsument. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nutzen für die Gilde?
-Nunja, einer kann recht schnell alles lernen (mit viel Gold einsatz).
So ist es recht nice einen Inschriftler in der Gilde zu haben, einer reicht aber auch schon. ^^

Wie es mit den kommenden Patchs sein wird weis noch keiner so genau. Schliesslich können viele der jetzt vorhandenen Glyphen auch später noch effektiv genutzt werden, da sie immer für eine grössere Levelspanne zugänglich sind. Von daher müsste der Beruf in eine Richtung verändert werden die derzeit noch unklar ist. Ist natürlich auch möglich das wir in 6Monaten nur noch Rollen herstellen damit Verzauberer mehr Geld machen oder wir mal Int durchbuffen können wen der Magier im Raid fehlt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (25. August 2009)

Ich hab am Sonntag umgeskillt, da mein DK nur farmjobs hatte. War innerhalb von ~3Stunden auf skill 425, ca. 1800g für Mats hat mich der Sapß gekostet, aber dafür gings recht zügig.

Also die neuen Schulterentchants sind Hammer und die Karten die man bauen kann lassen sich auch sehr gut im AH verkaufen. 9 Bücher hatte ich schon liegen, konnte also auch gleich noch ein paar lernen, also ich finde es lohnt sich immer noch. Vor allem die Adligenkarten gehen richtig gut im AH weg. Würd ich die sechs Karten verkaufen die ich schon gebaut habe, dann hätte ich das investierte Geld doppelt wieder drinn.

Wenn ein char nur farmjobs hat, und man mal 2k Gold investieren will lohnt das allemal nur wegen den Schulterentchants.


----------



## Thaielb (25. August 2009)

Der Beruf lohnt sich bei uns nur wegen der Karten. Mach jeden Monat 2 Grandeurs und 1-2 andere Sets, die ich dann teuer verkaufe. 

Glyphen lohnen sich trotz den geringen Preises für die Bücher von um die 50 Gold kaum. Eine Glyphe die heute 20 Gold im ah bringt, kann man morgen für 1 gold kaufen. Da gibt es soviele Mathe-Genies, die den Markt kaputt machen. Beschränke mich deshalb nur auf Muss-Glyphen von Klassen die ich kenne, ansonsten lass ich es.


----------



## Foxhunter46 (2. September 2009)

Also man kann schon gut Geld auch mit den Glyphen machen. Ich mein wenn man eine Glyphe für gerade mal 5 verkauft hat man trotzdem ein super gewinn. Die mats der glyphen findet man in jeder ecke. 
Man muss halt nur die richtigen Glyphen herstellen. Es gibt nämlich richtige crap glyphen mit dem keiner was anfangen kann. Muss sich halt umgucken nachfragen was für glyphen jeweils für eine klasse interesant sind und dann kann man Absahnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystiquekof (2. September 2009)

Naja die "guten" Zeiten in denen man 1-2k "über Nacht" mit Glyphen machen konnte sind leider schon lange vorbei. 

Was das angeht glaube ich hat sich kein Beruf solange an der Spitze des Goldverdienens gehalten wie der Juwe. Mit Inscrip ging das leider nur begrenzt zu der Zeit als man mit der erste war der  eine recht "brauchbare" Glyphe erforscht hatte. 

Derzeit würde ich sagen das man mit dem Beruf sich so im guten Mittelfeld halten kann. Vorausgesetzt (naja wie bei fast jeden Beruf) man investiert die benötigte Zeit um den Markt zu erforschen und entsprechend mit seinem Angebot darauf zu reagieren.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Solong,
Mysti


----------



## thsme (1. Februar 2010)

hm ich habe jetzt auch Inschriftenkunde und Kräuterkunde, jedoch find ich die Schukterverzauberungen echt richtig sch****.
Die bringen so gut wie nix zum. als tank. ich überlege jetzt ob ich nicht lieber Juwe für die großen ausdauer Steine und Vz für das Selbstverzaubern der Ringe hochziehen sollte.

Was meint ihr dazu? Wie teuer wird das wohl werden? 

Blöd ist nur das ich schon ziemlich weit bin mit Inschriftenkunde, sodass ich mit der Täglichen Forschung schon keine Glyphen mehr bekomme, sondern nur noch aus Büchern.

Gruß,


----------



## TheDoggy (1. Februar 2010)

Also ich find die Schulterversauberungen voll geil. o_O
Und ich nutz die für Tank, Heiler und MeleeDD (-> Dr00d) Allein die MeleeVZ gibt mal eben das dreifache der AP der HodirVZ, die momentan die Beste ist für Nichtschreiber.
Und Juwe und VZ hochziehen ohne Bergbau ist sehr teuer, zumindest hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## thsme (1. Februar 2010)

joa...das ist das Problem... Ich glaube ich muss mich eben damit abfinden, dass ich anfangs nicht unbedingt die Optimalen Berufe gewählt habe.^^


----------



## thsme (1. Februar 2010)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (9. April 2010)

Habe im Moment 77% aller Glyphen, allerdings auch ein kleines Problem. Ich verkaufe derzeit ca. 80 unterschiedliche Glyphen im Auktionshaus (insgesamt sind das etwa 200). Es stehen teilweise Glyphen für 22-30g im AH, der Großteil jedoch für 4g99s und noch tiefer. Der Grund ist, dass es einen gibt der seine Glyphen (und das sind auch nicht wenig!) konsequent für 5g einstellt, selbst wenn die Glyphe bisher für 30g drin stand.

Wie würdet ihr mit solchen Billigverkäufern umgehen? Keine Glyphen mehr einstellen? Einfach unterbieten? Derzeit unterbiete ich, allerdings ist das Einkommen dann natürlich nicht gerade hoch. Keine Glyphen mehr einstellen würde mein "Angebot" auf ca. 10-15 verschiedene reduzieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was tun?


----------



## Wiesenputz (12. April 2010)

Landeshauptstadt schrieb:


> Habe im Moment 77% aller Glyphen, allerdings auch ein kleines Problem. Ich verkaufe derzeit ca. 80 unterschiedliche Glyphen im Auktionshaus (insgesamt sind das etwa 200). Es stehen teilweise Glyphen für 22-30g im AH, der Großteil jedoch für 4g99s und noch tiefer. Der Grund ist, dass es einen gibt der seine Glyphen (und das sind auch nicht wenig!) konsequent für 5g einstellt, selbst wenn die Glyphe bisher für 30g drin stand.
> 
> Wie würdet ihr mit solchen Billigverkäufern umgehen? Keine Glyphen mehr einstellen? Einfach unterbieten? Derzeit unterbiete ich, allerdings ist das Einkommen dann natürlich nicht gerade hoch. Keine Glyphen mehr einstellen würde mein "Angebot" auf ca. 10-15 verschiedene reduzieren.
> 
> ...



Entweder unterbietest du ihn und versuchst ihm das Monopol zu klauen, oder du gibst auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wenn du selber die Kräuter farmst, und du kaufst für 40s oder noch weniger die Pergamente, liegt die Gewinnspanne bei 5g immer noch ca. bei 4g pro Glyphe. Ich habe auch mal versucht, ein paar Glyphen einzustellen (kann alle). Vorher AH gescannt, und Glyphen eingestellt, die bei den anderen 50g gekostet haben für 30g. Mal hast du Glück wenn jemand gerade diese Glyphe braucht, aber ich habe immer noch von ca. 20 Glyphen (die ich vor 3 Wochen erstellt habe) 3 oder 4 übrig, die werde ich nicht los. Und wenn, dann für 3g. Durch die vielen Add-Ons gibt man nur die Zahl ein, die Menge, und geht afk, das Add-On bricht Auktionen ab und stellt sie wieder neu ein. Das längste daran ist das laufen zum Briefkasten nach dem Auktionsabbruch.

Ist also deine Entscheidung, entweder nimmst du das hin mit den 5g, oder versuchst drunter zu bleiben. Ich denke mal, der der die Glyphen für den Preis einstellt, kann alle. Und da es bei ihm die Menge macht, nimmt er halt alles Gold mit. 100 Glyphen * 5g sind auch 500g am Tag. Nur für ein wenig Klickerei, nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (12. April 2010)

Landeshauptstadt schrieb:


> Habe im Moment 77% aller Glyphen, allerdings auch ein kleines Problem. Ich verkaufe derzeit ca. 80 unterschiedliche Glyphen im Auktionshaus (insgesamt sind das etwa 200). Es stehen teilweise Glyphen für 22-30g im AH, der Großteil jedoch für 4g99s und noch tiefer. Der Grund ist, dass es einen gibt der seine Glyphen (und das sind auch nicht wenig!) konsequent für 5g einstellt, selbst wenn die Glyphe bisher für 30g drin stand.
> 
> Wie würdet ihr mit solchen Billigverkäufern umgehen? Keine Glyphen mehr einstellen? Einfach unterbieten? Derzeit unterbiete ich, allerdings ist das Einkommen dann natürlich nicht gerade hoch. Keine Glyphen mehr einstellen würde mein "Angebot" auf ca. 10-15 verschiedene reduzieren.
> 
> ...



Also solche gibt es bei mir auf dem Server auch zu Hauf. Generell ist die Konkurrenz da sehr groß. Naja mein Motto ist immer um 0,1% unterbieten. Insoweit ein Gewinn von > 5g drinne ist. Sollte der nicht drin sein geht mein Preis automatisch auf 109G 99S 99K hoch um den Preis zukünftig für Nachzügler zu pushen. Sollten die Auktionen für 5g auslaufen ist es wahrscheinlich das jemand mein Preis großzügig unterbietet und auf 99G runter geht usw. Und das nächste mal ist die Glyphe nicht 5 G sonder 50G wert. Der Preis schwankt nirgends so stark wie bei den Glyphen. 

Und unterboten wird man leider immer, das macht man nunmal nur durch eine Fülle an Glyphen weg. Aber da sich die Herstellungskosten in Grenzen halten (insofern man Kräuter unter 20G kauft und die SGT'en über 10G verkauft) kann man da doch noch gut geld reinholen.

Ich hatte am Anfang etwas arbeit alles zu justieren. Aber jetzt muss ich nur einmal am Tag Scannen (Glyphen = ca. 2,5 Minuten) und dann neu reinstellen. Ca. 500-1000 Auktionen. Zeitaufwand ca. 30 Minuten.

Und am nächsten Tag nen Profit von 500-2500G ernten. 

Also mein Tipp. Den Preis ab einem Gewinn von 5 G nicht weiter unterbieten sondern utopisch ansetzen. 70-150G! (5 G für eine Glyphe geben dir bei einem Kräuter Preis von <20G und der Vermutung das du aus einem Stack eine SGT und 5 Meerestinten bekommst 50-100% Gewinn, das heißt du kannst selbst bei 5 G dein Angebot stetig ansteigen lassen). Sollten keine Glyphen vorhanden sein s.o. 70-150G. Ich setze davon nur 10 Glyphen am Tag ab kann mir für den Gewinn aber 150 neue Glyphen machen. Die Preistreiberei bei Schriftlern ist irre. Deswegen besser zu hoch als zu niedrig. Du kannst dir die Grenze auch bei 10G Profit setzen, allerdings sinkt dein Sortiment dann wie du schon beschrieben hast erheblich. Ich setze von dieses Glyphen ca. 50 am Tag um. Das sind also zwischen 250 und 750 G (bei einem Preis zwischen 5 G und 15 G). Und das bei kosten für 50 Glyphen von 0-100G. Je nachdem wie gut sich die SGT verkaufen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. April 2010)

inschriftenkunde lohnt sich wie jeder andere beruf auch, da er die gleichen boni bringt.
er ist leicht zu skillen und relativ billig.


----------



## Vultrex (5. Mai 2010)

Inschriftenkunde ist einer der besten Berufe die ich kenne. Man muss nicht tagtäglich drölf dailys machen und macht auch noch saaten Gewinn.

Ich verdiene an Glyphen durchschnittlich 3-7k pro Tag wenn ich welche reinstelle.

Man braucht nur das richtige Addon und ein wenig Geduld. 2x am Tag reinstellen reicht schon vollkommen.


----------



## RedShirt (5. Mai 2010)

Dann gz.

Meine kamen immer alle tagelang zurück (2x am Tag eingestellt) weils keine Stunde gedauert hat, bis jemand mich unterboten hatte...

Insofern Totalausfall, 3-7k am Tag halte ich übrigens für weit weg weg, weil soviele Glyphen kaum noch jemand braucht in Zeiten des DualSpec.
Nehmen wir 50g / Glyphe (was sehr viel ist, viele bekommst teilweise unter 10g, je nach Server) dann verkaufst bei Schnitt 5k also 100 Glyphen am Tag.

Das hab ich zusammengebracht als der Patch mit Dualspec kam - insofern gz zum sehr guten Handeln.

Vermutlich hast Du sehr wenig Konkurrenz auf Deinem Server.


----------



## Landeshauptstadt (5. Mai 2010)

3-7k Gold am Tag nur durch Glyphen? Nicht schlecht, so es denn stimmt. Ich komme, obwohl ich teilweise 5 oder 6 mal neu einstelle, nur auf maximal 200, vielleicht 300g am Tag. Und das sind dann aber gute Tage.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf man Fragen auf welchem Server und Fraktion du spielst, Vultrex?


----------



## TheDoggy (5. Mai 2010)

Und wie dieses "richtige Addon" heisst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c0bRa (10. Mai 2010)

Ich nutz Auctioneer, reicht für meine Zwecke... und 2x am Tag 1800 Glyphen reinstellen is mir zu doof... Reicht mir schon alle 2 Tage...


----------



## vendar (21. Juni 2010)

Hab jetzt nur die ersten paar posts gelesen, also falls doch schon einer geschrieben hat, shame on me:

Bitte die neuesten Catalysm änderungen zu beachten, speziel die neu eingeführten mittleren glyphen dürften jedem inschriftler am tag des patches ne menge bringen


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (21. Juni 2010)

Aber auch nur kurzfristig, denke ich mal. Wenn man die Glyphen tatsächlich bunt mixen kann und die nicht mehr überschrieben werden, wirds mit der Zeit ziemlich ertragsarm.


----------



## chrasher (18. August 2010)

Meiner Meinung wird sich das bald schon wieder lohnen, wenn Heerscharen von Goblins und Worgen die Welt des Kriegshandwerkes überrennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackie251 (18. August 2010)

Aus meiner sicht setzten, vor allem in Zeiten des funktionierenden Fraktionswechsels, und KEINE neue klasse, zuviele zuviel Gewinnerwartung in 2 neue Rassen.

Die allgemeine Idee, das sich große kontigente an alten spielern für eine alte klasse in neuem aussehen begeistern, die dann erstmal hochgespielt werden müssen, und dabei Kistenweise Gold von den Mains ausgeben um ihre (ausschließlich^^) Crafterberufe zu skillen und jedwedes teures Item bzw glyphe verkaufen, ohne selber zugriff auf glypher zu haben, erscheint mir doch etwas zu sonnig gedacht.

Die Zeit der Luxustwinks kommt nach meiner erfahrung erst wenn die Mains die erste Raidini clear haben. Und um das zu erreichen, werden sie große Mengen Gold ganz für andere sachen ausgeben.

Ganz abgesehen davon, hoffe ich doch noch, das Blizz sich noch ein paar nette sachen ausdenkt sowohl im bereich des leveln und berufeskillen (seien wir ehrlich, Mithrillfarmen ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß..) als auch für Inschriftenkunde als beruf als ganzes.
Es gibt bereits 350 glyphen. (fast)Keiner will das da nochmal durch mittlere und neue Glyphen 350 oben drauf kommen.


----------

